# Is It Normal



## Nicholas (3/11/16)

Ok so let me first state that this has only started happening since i've been vaping the griffin 25. not sure if its a tank thing or an e-liquid thing 

so i made up a batch of what i call "broke man banana" only because i'm out of concentrates and only had banana cream and cinnamon sugar cookie both TFA 

i mixed it at

75/25
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie - 7%
Banana Cream 3% 
2.5mg


now again im a noob at this but its an amazing and simple recipe. 

i love it 

now whats weird (and i've tested it with other juices too.) is when i vape it in the morning i get a really smooth banana cream flavour not much cinnamon sugar cookie but as the tank gets warmer i start getting more cinnamon sugar cookie and less banana cream. 

now is this normal? are my taste buds screwed. am i dying? lol


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

Different *edit temperatures will make different flavour notes more pronounced, however you might wanna just make sure you're mixing/steeping properly as they do have different densities and some may float on top of others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok so let me first state that this has only started happening since i've been vaping the griffin 25. not sure if its a tank thing or an e-liquid thing
> 
> so i made up a batch of what i call "broke man banana" only because i'm out of concentrates and only had banana cream and cinnamon sugar cookie both TFA
> 
> ...


Yes with some concentrates the flavour comes at a higher heat. If you go look at more advanced liquids for sale, some have a few flavours, and the higher wattage or temp you vape at different flavours appear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> now whats weird (and i've tested it with other juices too.) is when i vape it in the morning i get a really smooth banana cream flavour not much cinnamon sugar cookie but as the tank gets warmer i start getting more cinnamon sugar cookie and less banana cream.



Yip, it happens (to me too)... I agree with @Feliks Karp and also remember to *shake your juice* before filling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (3/11/16)

I've picked up that with cinnamon juices I only get the cinnamon when the atty has heated up and the juice is less viscous. Cuttwood's sugar drizzle comes to mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (3/11/16)

@Feliks Karp i have one steeping at the moment so i'd like to see if i experience the same effect after a week or two, this specific one was a good shake then straight into the tank. im sure i shook it quite good tho. 

@Bizkuit thats exactly what im experiencing. its quite awesome tho. two flavours in one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Junior (12/11/16)

Interesting, try vaping at a higher wattage and let me know if that makes a difference? I find that some of my juices taste completely different (most of the time better) when i vape the juice higher than my normal wattage. I'd love to know what you find. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (14/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok so let me first state that this has only started happening since i've been vaping the griffin 25. not sure if its a tank thing or an e-liquid thing
> 
> so i made up a batch of what i call "broke man banana" only because i'm out of concentrates and only had banana cream and cinnamon sugar cookie both TFA
> 
> ...




Finally somebody else using cinnamon Sugar cookie. This is a really good recipe. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

